# Rock Fest Portland OR.



## Dro (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone going to rockfest in portland oregon tomarrow let me know im looking for a travel partner.


----------



## Cristian (Sep 23, 2012)

all the bands suck. i'm in portland, and i'm still not going to that.


----------

